# Cancer RAI dose and sex



## mediwest (Dec 17, 2010)

To those on the forum that had a cancer dose of RAI, how long did the RO tell you to abstain from sex? How long did you actually abstain?


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been told 7 days. I'm taking 50 millicuries.


----------



## viva (Nov 12, 2010)

mediwest said:


> To those on the forum that had a cancer dose of RAI, how long did the RO tell you to abstain from sex? How long did you actually abstain?


Im wondering about it too.. since I was scared I forgot to ask.. i had 150 mc


----------

